# Strava Challenges



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Decided that I need to motivate myself if I'm going to keep cycling through the winter, so far I've been ok but the worst of the weather has not started yet. So I've signed up for a couple of challenges this month and with any luck might manage to complete them

I'm in for both the Strava cycling challenges this month, all on the single speed bike










*Gran Fondo 1*

Go on a 130km cycling adventure.

01/01/2014 - 31/01/2014
In the first Challenge of the Gran Fondo series, Strava is challenging you to ride 130 kilometers in one ride between January 1st and January 31st.

For this Challenge, deviate from your normal routes and go after something more adventurous. Optimize for suffering and exploration, not comfort and convenience.

Take on a different, longer route this month. Pick out an epic course of your own design, rally some of your buddies (or go it alone), and make yourself a day full of memories...

Complete the Challenge and you will unlock the ability to purchase a limited edition Gran Fondo Jersey made by Castelli for $109. This jersey is the first in a series that will vary by color each month and will only be available to those that complete the Gran Fondo Challenges.



















*Prove It - Ride*

What will you prove this January?

01/01/2014 - 31/01/2014
This month, we're challenging every athlete on Strava to prove something. Start the year off strong, and let January set the tone for the rest of 2014.

Prove It to Yourself
Set yourself an ambitious goal and prove you can stay consistent throughout the entire month. Prove you can persist, riding day in and day out. Prove you can endure, skipping zero workouts.

To keep you motivated along the way, there are four milestone achievement badges to be earned. They start at 150 km and go all the way up to 600 km. Make it to the 600 km milestone and you will unlock the ability to purchase an exclusive Prove It Challenge Tee.

Prove It to Each Other
We've seen what our cyclists are capable of, and we're impressed... but we know you can do more. Prove that you and your fellow cyclists can make this the biggest Challenge we have ever seen by collectively riding more than the previous record of 46,453,244 kilometers.

Regardless of the weather, the time of year, or your other commitments, get out there this January and prove that no one loves riding more than you do.

Ride 600 kilometers or more during the Challenge and you will unlock the ability to purchase a limited edition Prove It Challenge Tee.










*Anyone up for the challenge?...*


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

47p2 said:


> I'm in for both the Strava cycling challenges this month, all on the single speed bike


Now impress me and say off road


----------



## The Beer Hunter (Aug 11, 2013)

Do you want a follower? 
This my 3rd year on Strava, I got that email today.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

I have joined both the Prove it & Gran Fondo


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm not looking for any followers, not looking to buy the teeshirt or jersey, I just thought some of you guys like me might like the challenge and a bit of motivation in the depths of winter.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

47p2 said:


> I'm not looking for any followers, not looking to buy the teeshirt or jersey, I just thought some of you guys like me might like the challenge and a bit of motivation in the depths of winter.


I doubt I will buy any of the Tee's either. And as you say I like a good Target. Both of them go hand in hand.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh im after the T and the jersey :thumb:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Lump said:


> Oh im after the T and the jersey :thumb:


Looks like you'll be joining in then :lol:


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Already in, first ride done


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

@ Lump...First ride!!! I've completed the first challenge 

















143.2km with 5141 feet of elevation on the single speed :thumb:



















Time for bed said Zebedee


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

If that was a Kudos button id press it


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Done and dusted :thumb:

131.3km doon the watter

Glasgow, Bishopton, Port Glasgow, Greenock, Inverkip, Weymss Bay, Skelmorlie, Largs, Fairlie, Ardrossan, Saltcoats, Irvine, Kilmaurs, Stewarton, Newton Mearns, and back home

Wind was a wee bit of a bugger at times but the rain was not too bad, one wet shower until Newton Mearns then heavy rain and hail straight into the face all the way home


----------

